# Complete Tutorial : Host your own blog / website



## nithinks (Jan 6, 2011)

Source : Host your own blog , website | My Tech Yard

After many days , I got some time to write this featured article about hosting your own blog or a website. Most of the people think its very complicated, actually its not , here I will explain how you can achieve the same!

First, you need to choose the domain name for your website. Let us assume that you want a domain named My Tech Yard . Once you finalize the domain name, you need to buy it . For beginners : you just buy a domain from provider , who offers the same at low cost. I personally prefer Web Hosting India, Indian web hosting company, Web Development India, Cheap web hosting provider India.

.COM domains are expensive compared to .IN or any country specific domains. .COM domains are available at a cost of 450 INR.

Once you buy a domain, you now need to buy the hosting space. If you are planning to host a wordpress / blog based website , then you need Linux hosting service.

Some of the points which need to be considered when you buy a hosting space

- Disk space provided
- Supported parked domains
- Monthly bandwidth
- MySQL database support
- Email accounts

For hosting a website, you would need at least 100MB of disk space with 1 database account support. Monthly bandwidth can be as less as 2GB.

If you own more than one domain, then you should should have a parked domain support from the hosting server. This will allow you to share the hosting space among different domains.

Ok, now comes the second part. Assuming you have bought everything you need, now its time to setup the website . Easiest way to host a website is to download the wordpress plug-in and installing it in your server. This includes several manual steps like configuring database etc, but the entire website can be put in place in 2 hours.

Steps :

– Make sure that you have the cpanel access : you would receive an email from the hosting service, indicating your cpanel (hosting control panel) username and password . Use that to login to cpanel account.

– Map the domain name you bought , to the right hosting server : As soon as sign up for your hosting service, you would have the email containing the name server addresses . Put the name server addresses in the domain name configuration page as shown.

– You need to wait for 24 hours to be able to see the DNS update. Clear the browser cache and type the web address in the browser address bar : You should see an Apache / Tomcat error page.

– Once you get the tomcat error page, you need to open the cpanel : Write – yourwebsite.com/cpanel and login with the cpanel username and password.

*i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv346/nithks/MyTechYard/cpanel.jpg

– Configure MySQL database : Go to MySQL section and create a new database, add a user ( ex : wp_user)to the created database and give that user full credentials

*i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv346/nithks/MyTechYard/db_list_cpanel.jpg

– Download the wordpress from WordPress › Download

– Upload the .ZIP file of wordpress into website root folder in cpanel (public_html) and extract

– A folder named “wordpress” gets created in the root folder public_html. Open the “wordpress” folder and cut->paste all the contents to public_html

– Delete the wordpress folder Your public_html should look something like this

*i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv346/nithks/MyTechYard/file_list_cpanel.jpg

– Delete index.html file that is present in public_html. Else its fine.

– Open website : You should see the wordpress configuration page.

– Give the database details, and fill the other fields. If the configuration goes wrong, then go to cpanel and delete wp-config.php file , and re-upload the same from
the wordpress.zip file.

That is it. Your website is now ready to be published !
There are few other things which you need to know after you install wordpress. These points are really important.
– Open wordpress control panel : yourwebsite.com/wp-admin/

– Install plug-in like Akismet, wp super cache , Optimize DB.

– Browse the large collection of themes available, select the theme you like.

– If your hosting service provides limited bandwidth, then host the post images in third party website and keep only text in your server.

– Monitor the server status in the initial status , if your scripts are taking more server resources than usual, account may get suspended.


----------



## manistar (Jun 2, 2011)

I use hourb.com
they offer free web hosting. you can use your own domain or get a free sub domain.

10GB Webspace and 100Gb Bandwidth.

Paid hosting is always preferred but for newbies who just want to start.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 2, 2011)

thank


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for post. Will experiment soon.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice tutorial


----------



## nithinks (Dec 27, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## rajeevk (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice tutorial. 

Also, recently Google announced free website for one year. Please tell me if this is of any use to us. Wow! Google offers Free Website with .in domains – Grab Now!


----------



## abhidev (Dec 28, 2011)

nice tutorial....


----------

